# Portal Heights Electrics



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 2, 2017)

Portal Heights Electrics....1973 and Today

CN Portal Heights....now RMTs Canora** Station at the north end of the 5 km Mount Royal Tunnel on the electric suburban line between Montreal Central Station and Deux-Montagnes, Quebec

(**named for CAnadian NOrthern RAilway....builder of the Tunnel)

https://rtm.quebec/en


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 2, 2017)

Dual Mode ALP-45DP units also use the tunnel now on the route to Mascouche. Units lower their pantograph and switch to diesel power at Ahuntsic. And note the dual set of horns on the units: Noise By-laws adjacent to some of the overnight lay-over yards do not permit testing of the horns before the first run in the early morning....so an extra set “just in case”


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 2, 2017)

And if you time it right….you can catch a train above the tunnel portal on CP’s line to Park Avenue and onto Saint-Jerome that has come ‘round the mountain from Gare Lucien-L-Allier (Windsor Station) downtown…not through it.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 2, 2017)

I cant believe somebody other than NJT bought that stuff.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 3, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I cant believe somebody other than NJT bought that stuff.


MARC bought some of those cars.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 3, 2017)

They did? They have much better cars than that!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep. They essentially replaced the gallery cars with them.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 4, 2017)

Poor Maryland commuters. You all have to get shorter now.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 4, 2017)

Some interior shots on the upper _Etage Tranquillite_ (Quite Floor)


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 4, 2017)

>


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 4, 2017)

You must be short. I cant walk through that thing without hitting my head.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 5, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> You must be short. I cant walk through that thing without hitting my head.


6'...perhaps NJT's cars are configured different?

Height in aisle is 6'-4".....scroll to page 10 here for tech data sheet for MARC's cars and this appears to be the same at RTM's in Montreal.

https://web.archive.org/web/20141118062504/http://mta.maryland.gov/sites/default/files/minutes-2013-05-16-with-handouts-1.pdf


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 5, 2017)

Its the same case, hideous mottled blue plastics and all. I hit my head on the emergency signs, and whenever I sit down or stand up. And you are taller than me.


----------

